# DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you’re at all familiar with the Audi lexicon, little more than mention of the letter ‘S’ is needed to get your blood going. Audi’s range of S cars has a long and storied history at providing strong performance for those looking to go fast. However, no one ever said these cars weren’t thirsty for fuel, especially the modern examples with their plethora of cylinders. This begs the question, would it be possible for Audi to build a range of cars that might get the attention of performance freak and the environmentally concerned alike? The answer might surprise you, and there’d be no need to even mention the word ‘Hybrid’. At least there doesn’t have to be.
* Full Story *


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd love a DS3 or a DS4. But how about offerring diesel versions in the US to begin with?


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? ([email protected])*

Hell yeah! DS! Great idea!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (false_vapor)*

Audi would absolutely rule the auto world if they did something like this.
awesome article george, very creative thinking. Now get with Audi and force them to read it.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (ProjectA3)*

Now that would be a sweet idea...nothin like a big ole torquey oil burning V8 in a small A4....








I wonder who would be the first to convert them into the worlds fastest grease burners? Make record speed between McDonalds!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_I'd love a DS3 or a DS4. But how about offerring diesel versions in the US to begin with?

I don't think you'll have to wait much longer than 2008ish if I read what I hear correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (delta v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delta v* »_Now that would be a sweet idea...nothin like a big ole torquey oil burning V8 in a small A4....








I wonder who would be the first to convert them into the worlds fastest grease burners? Make record speed between McDonalds!









You know, when the guys at NGP opened up EuroCode, the idea of such a car came to my mind. They can get European drivetrains and had a 4.2 gas drivetrain. I thought about pricing a 4.0 or 4.2 TDI to go into my A4 Avant, but what a pain to service here in the USA and would it run on our fuel? That's where I got the idea.
Thanks for the kind words guys. Hopefully Audi is listening, or they could even be planning these sort of things (I have no idea if they are, but it might make sense). The R10 will do a lot for the association between high-performance and diesel.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? ([email protected])*

*AWESOME* article.
I personally guarantee I would buy a DS3 if such a beast was ever offered


----------



## sengert (May 26, 2000)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? ([email protected])*









I'd buy one that's for sure, but those of us in the TDI community (www.TDIclub.com) have been asking for this line up of cars from VW/Audi for years now... I'm clinging to hope that the cleaner fuel that is set for later this year will help, but I'll believe it when I see it in the show room.
maybe, just maybe I'll let myself dream of an SD4 in my life...


----------



## tubular_smells (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (sengert)*

I like the idea, but powerful diesels are heavy. VW's V10 diesel unit weighs 1/3 ton more(!) than its V6 diesel. Hang something like that (V8 in this case) ahead of the front wheels - where the A4's engine is - and it may be quick in a straight line but I think you'll have to phone the front suspension a few days in advance if you want it to take a curve.
Anyway, it would still sell in Europe, they love diesels here (even I've got one)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (tubular_smells)*

Didn't think to compare weights. I'll have to do that.


----------



## AUTODYNAMICA (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? ([email protected])*

Awesome!!!!


----------



## 610looper (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (AUTODYNAMICA)*

As far as weights go, the new diesel v12 is all aluminum and common rail, would be nice to know if the upcoming commonrail diesels will be all aluminum or not(George). Plus the new generation audis, starting with the A5, are supposed to aid with engine placement closer being either over the front axle or behind it, rather than ahead of said axle as it is now..
I don't care where they put the engine, just bring it already. I've never had a diesel, but have wanted one and was waiting for VW or Audi to bring one from Germany worth driving, and not that 1.9L crap they threw to the US for years, plus it seems now is the best time to experience them.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (610looper)*

It should be remembered that(according to Wikipedia) that the 5 liter V10 TDI is all aluminum. And the Audi R10 engine is all aluminum. And Audi want's to make all aluminum TDI engines within a year or two. So don't expect these engines to be significantly heavier than their gasoline equivalants.


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: DS – Could These Initials Inspire Performance Nuts and Greenies? (chernaudi)*

I converted a while back, however I will also buy the next gen diesel technology in a heartbeat.
An S6 with the V10 TDI with DSG (if possible) - perchance to dream...
cheers:beer:


----------

